

Eylean Helps Universites And Weapons Manufacturers With Agile Project Management - dnlc
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/03/20/eylean-helps-universites-and-weapons-manufacturers-with-agile-project-management

======
VidasV
Thats one interesting startup i have read in months. Keep up the good work!

